# fuente de 110/15v



## jesus s (Mar 2, 2006)

hola realmente soy nuevo en esto y necesito realizar una fuente de voltaje de cc que me transformadorrme un voltaje de 110v a 15v realmente no se mucho de esto ya que apenas soy estudiante pero mi profesor me la mando a realizar y no consigo mucho materia para realizarla los que me puedan ayudar se los agradesco gracias


----------



## meledu (Mar 3, 2006)

hola migo lo que te puedo decir te puede servir para manejar tensiones ya sea elevar o reducir como en tu caso no hay nada mejor que un transformador y bueno en tu caso necesitas uno de 110v a 5v el amperaje depende de lo que quieras alimentar anque creo que estaria bien con uno de 1amperio ya luego le pones un puente de diodos rectificadores y un condensador para obtener exactamente los 5v le puedes agregar un regulador de voltaje 7805 que es muy simple de montar creo que si le expones esto a tu profe el facilmente te puede ayudar en el montaje si necesitas mas u otro tipo de ayuda solo avisas ..


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 6, 2006)

Para una fuente de 15V 1A regulada necesitas:

C2 condensador de 1µF 16V, 
IC 7815, 
C1 condensador electrolítico de 2200µF 24V,
BR puente rectificador, 
TR transformador de 110v a 19,1 V o más.

Digo 19,1 V por la caida de tensión que produce el 78xx y los 2 diodos del puente. 0.7+0.7+17.7 = 19,1. Y de ahí hasta el límite del 78xx que es 35V.

El voltaje del condensador de 2200µF debe ser superior al voltaje de la fuente.

Se puede armar todo sin placa:
En la pata central del 7815 van los (-) de los 2 condensadores, del puente BR y del cable de salida.
En la pata izquierda del 7815 va el (+) del condensador C1 y del puente.
En la pata derecha del 7815 va el (+) del condensador C2 y del cable de salida.
Las patas marcadas con (~) del puente BR van a c/u de los cables del transformador TR. Si TR tiene 3 cables hay un problemita (consultá)

El resultado es una hermosa obra de arte 3D que tu profesor puede sospechar que la compraste hecha porque asi son las comerciales.


----------



## jesus s (Mar 6, 2006)

solo una pregunta mi rpofe me dijo que como yo sabia que los condensadores eran de esa amgnitu o sea me quiso decir como los calculaste y supieste que eran eso y no supe que decirle me pueden decir como ago para saber de que magnitu deben de ser los condensadores o capasitores


----------



## caliche (Mar 6, 2006)

Busca en el foro, alguien nos dio la formula para calcular los capacitores, los cuales dependen del porcentaje de rizado que quieras en la salida.


----------



## jesus s (Mar 6, 2006)

gracias pana busque y no eh encontrado nada de todas maneras voy a seguir buscando


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 6, 2006)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about1701.html


> Para calcular el condensador se usa la formula siguiente: c=I/(2*F*Vr). La I es la intensidad que consume la carga, la F es la frecuencia de la señal que sale del puente de diodos, siempre sera el doble de la frecuencia de la red y Vr es la calidad de onda, es decir la oscilacion que tendra el voltage. Hay que tener en cuenta que con un filtro C no se puede obtener una oscilacion inferior al 5%.


C=1A/(2*50Hz*5%)
Y de ahí para arriba hasta un valor comercial.


----------



## jesus s (Mar 10, 2006)

he hola tengo una pregunta yo voy a realizar la siguiente fuente por que asi me dijo el profe coloco directo 110v a el puente rectificador el puente rectificador es de 8a por cada 1000v eso dice depues coloco una resistencia de ceramica de 250ohm de 40w en serie luego coloco 3 capacitores de 3300microfaradio de 25v y me salen 20v el problema esta a lo que conecto la carga el voltage se cae demaciado y no entiendo por que de 20v sin carga a 3v con la carga


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 11, 2006)

No me cierra:
I=V/R=110v/250Ohm=440mA
W=VI=110v×0,440A=48.40Watts

¿La resistencia quedo corta?
¿Te dieron el fundamento teórico para semejante barbaridad?

Lo que estas haciendo es un divisor de voltaje (básico) cuando se cierra el circuito tenes 2 resistencias en serie R1=250, R2=?, VT=110 y el voltaje te sale por fórmula:
V2=R2×VT/(R1+R2)

En el caso del circuito cerrado, para que te de V2=3v significa que R2 de la carga es 7Ohm y un consumo de 429mA

En el caso del circuito abierto, me imagino que cierra por el instrumento de medición entonces R2 es su impedancia que parece ser de 55 Ohm por eso V2=20v

Tu profesor estubo mamado para mandarte a construir tal animalada, o vos entediste mal y te falta otra resistencia en serie que cierre el circuito (R2=55×8W) entonces si cierra:

Req=R1+R2=250+55=305
I=V/R=110v/305Ohm=361mA
W=VI=110v×0,361A=39.67Watts

R1=250 V1=90v I1=361mA 32,5W
R2=55 V2=20v I2=361mA 7,2W

Pero en cuanto conectas la carga estas poniendo una resistencia en paralelo con R2... Muy inestable lo tuyo.


----------



## Mapcec (Jul 17, 2008)

Te recomiendo el link de esta misma página:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16726.html

es bastante complejo para un principiante, como yo que estoy en las mismas, pero si no encuentro algo mejor buscaré quien me ayude


----------



## Mapcec (Jul 17, 2008)

Tambien podría servir este link:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/index.htm

aunque es para una fuente inicial de 220vac, no 110vac. Si alguien puede ayudar a modificar el circuito lo afradecería...


----------



## Mapcec (Jul 17, 2008)

Esta no es para 15V pero si alguien te ayuda creo que podría modificarse:

http://www.ladelec.com/index.php/content/category/4/15/86/

¡escoge la que dice fuente de poder sin transformador!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 17, 2008)

Hola.
Si te refieres a la fuente de 1.2v a 15V ,15A.
Usa un transformador de 110V (primario) a 16V(secundario)-15A.
No tienes que cambiar nada del circuito. 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

